# Beauty features that seperate 7's and 8's from 6's.



## Batterymodel (Sep 6, 2018)

Concave philtrum's





Long, dark eyelashes






Hooded eyes





Fine, dense hair





Balanced, full and even lips





Strong cheekbones
These are extremely rare. I've yet to see anyone irl or here with good cheekbones. Really separates very attractive people from normal people 

Every attractive person will have a minimum of one of these


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2018)

ngl true tbh


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Sep 6, 2018)

You forgot skull size


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 6, 2018)

SubhumanOverload said:


> You forgot skull size


Doesn't matter unless it's weirdly small. It's more about shape


----------



## SubhumanOverload (Sep 6, 2018)

Feels bad mang


----------



## Armus1 (Sep 6, 2018)

I got 4/6 of these


----------



## Vanillestorms (Sep 6, 2018)

Most of them have good harmony


----------



## x69 (Sep 7, 2018)

I got 2 of these and it makes you look better. But it just SEPERATES you from normal good looking people. You need good looks to begin with.. One of these features aren't going to help harmony


----------



## Fucked in the head (Sep 7, 2018)

Armus1 said:


> I got 4/6 of these


Same and I still manage to be ugly af jfl


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 7, 2018)

Fucked in the head said:


> Same and I still manage to be ugly af jfl



Because your problem is bone structure. This shit doesn't matter to you


----------



## Fucked in the head (Sep 7, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> Because your problem is bone structure. This shit doesn't matter to you


True at least I can cope that I will be upper tier normie to chadlite after surgeries for jaw and nose.


----------



## Nibba (Sep 7, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> Concave philtrum's
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have all of these except extreme cheekbones...I have nice cheekbones but not that extreme I think


----------



## AdviceSurgery (Sep 7, 2018)

Einstein IQ.


----------



## Batterymodel (Sep 7, 2018)

Fucked in the head said:


> True at least I can cope that I will be upper tier normie to chadlite after surgeries for jaw and nose.





Nibba said:


> I have all of these except extreme cheekbones...I have nice cheekbones but not that extreme I think



Like the other guy, your problem is in bone structure, particularly the orbitals. Your zygos aren't prominent and your eyes aren't hooded


----------



## Tony (Sep 7, 2018)

if you dont have hunter eyes its over ngl


----------



## Nibba (Sep 7, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> Like the other guy, your problem is in bone structure, particularly the orbitals. Your zygos aren't prominent and your eyes aren't hooded


eh i don't really care tbh. my face works for me and i have good harmony


----------



## Tony (Sep 7, 2018)

Nibba said:


> eh i don't really care tbh. my face works for me and i have good harmony



fuark what a beast


----------



## Kakakaf (Dec 7, 2018)

Nibba said:


> eh i don't really care tbh. my face works for me and i have good harmony



Lol, I'm a skinny version of you


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 7, 2018)

Only have 2 of these. Really wish I had better cheekbones


----------



## future chadlite (Dec 7, 2018)

Nibba said:


> eh i don't really care tbh. my face works for me and i have good harmony



Learnt this pose from you ngl


----------



## Nibba (Dec 7, 2018)

future chadlite said:


> Learnt this pose from you ngl



It hides our flaws



Kakakaf said:


> Lol, I'm a skinny version of you


U probably do damn well with women huh


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 7, 2018)

Hooded eyes = meme. What differentiates a PSL 6 from an 8 is facial harmony.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 7, 2018)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Hooded eyes = meme. What differentiates a PSL 6 from an 8 is facial harmony.


True. Like 75% of people have hooded eyes to some extent.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 7, 2018)

CupOfCoffee said:


> True. Like 75% of people have hooded eyes to some extent.



Yeah, I see quite a few men with hooded eyes. But they're still just normie-tier or sometimes even below.


----------



## TaCopineEstMoche (Dec 7, 2018)

I have deep set hooded eyes and large cheekbones which project both forward and laterally and I am certainly no beauty. More of a caveman beast tbh


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 7, 2018)

Nibba said:


> eh i don't really care tbh. my face works for me and i have good harmony



whats ur neck size


----------



## Nibba (Dec 7, 2018)

Felix97 said:


> whats ur neck size


I can't remember. I think around 18"


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 7, 2018)

Nibba said:


> I can't remember. I think around 18"


----------



## Nibba (Dec 7, 2018)

Felix97 said:


>


lol ur sig is very mockin to me boyo. repent or else


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Dec 7, 2018)

Nibba said:


> lol ur sig is very mockin to me boyo. repent or else


----------



## SquareChinOrDeath (Dec 7, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


>



I look just like this guy except my cheekbones are higher and more flanged and I mog his pig nose. But my eyebrows are less dense than his.
Low density eyebrows an ABSOLUTELY HORRIBLE FEATURE. And let me tell if if u have strong PCT eyebrowmaxx hard YOU WILL ASCEND TO MOUNT OLYMPUS

Fuaaaarkkk when will the 7Pin cartridges for my Dr Pen arrive


----------



## Kakakaf (Dec 7, 2018)

Nibba said:


> It hides our flaws
> 
> 
> U probably do damn well with women huh



Decently enough


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 7, 2018)

Batterymodel said:


> Concave philtrum's
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I guess i have something like 1-3 of these


----------



## Nibba (Dec 7, 2018)

Kakakaf said:


> Decently enough


start lifting women will be throwing themselves at u


----------

